# Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?



## Bernhard* (21. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Vertraut Ihr beim Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur auf bestimmte Knoten oder verwendet Ihr Schnurverbinder ("no knot")?


----------



## krauthis7 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

hy ich mach lieber den grinner knoten der hält und hält


----------



## plattform7 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Ich verwende den no knot zwischen Stahlvorfach und meiner geflochtenen...


----------



## Gunni77 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Hallo

Immer ein NoKnot, die Geflechte verlieren im Knoten unglaublich viel Tragkraft, zumindest bei mir.
Abgesehen davon benutze ich meist ein Stahlvorfach, da ist anknoten sowiso nicht so toll.
Einziges "Problem" der NK ist, das sie so gut halten, das die Schnur bei einem Hänger in der Mitte reißen kann, aber einen Tod muss man wohl sterben.

Gruß


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

NoKnot, wenn ich mit Geflochtener fische.

Aber ich überlege, mit etwas Monofil zwischen Hauptschnur und Stahl zu "arbeiten", das ist dann die Sollbruchstelle, ist etwas unsichtbarer und gibt den Hauch von Dehnbarkeit zurück, der die Aussteiger minimieren soll. Damit das aber noch gut durch die Ringe rutscht, sähe meine Idee so aus:

Hauptschnur - Grinnerknoten - Monofil 30-35 - NoKnot - Karabiner - Stahlvorfach - Karabinerwirbel - Köder

Was meint ihr?


----------



## vertikal (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Bin auch bekennender no knot-Fan. Ist total schnell passiert und hält super!


----------



## plattform7 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Hauptschnur - Grinnerknoten - Monofil 30-35 - NoKnot - Karabiner - Stahlvorfach - Karabinerwirbel - Köder
> 
> Was meint ihr?


 
Ich finde, dass du dir den NoKnot zwischen der Mono und dem Karabiner sparen kannst... Mono kann man ja gut an dem Karabiner knoten...


----------



## spin-paule (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Guten Tag!
Nach viel Probieren bin ich bei geflochtener Schnur mit keinem Knoten so recht zufrieden. Manche Knoten halten besser, andere Knoten sind total ungeeignet. Aber Tragkraftverluste hat man so gut wie immer. Seit ´nem halben Jahr verwende ich NoKnot-Verbinder und konnte seither bei mir am Rhein meine Verluste bei Hänger *erheblich* reduzieren. 
Beste Grüße,
Spin-Paule


----------



## vertikal (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Hauptschnur - Grinnerknoten - Monofil 30-35 - NoKnot - Karabiner - Stahlvorfach - Karabinerwirbel - KöderWas meint ihr?



Hi Gerhard,
da überleg ich schon länger nicht mehr, ich mach's genau so!#6
Jedenfalls in klaren Gewässern. Auf den no-knot kannst du dann verzichten.


----------



## Gunni77 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Hallo



> Hauptschnur - Grinnerknoten - Monofil 30-35 - NoKnot - Karabiner - Stahlvorfach - Karabinerwirbel - Köder
> 
> Was meint ihr?


 
Die Schwachstelle ist der Knoten. Einfach mal machen und ein paar mal ordentlich dran ziehen, obs hält. Wenn ja, gut, wenn nicht, eben Plan B nehmen.

Beim Knoten mit der Geflochtenen mehr Windungen machen, so 10 bis 12, das hält besser. Nimm die Geflochtene mal doppelt vielleicht hilft es?

Gruß


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Auf den no-knot kannst du dann verzichten.


 
Ooops, das hat eine gewisse Logik.... 

:q :q :q #h 

Ich Dummerchen!


----------



## BeeJay (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Geflecht zu Öse: Bimini-Twist - immer. #6
Geflecht zu Monovorfach: Doppelgrinner (Uni to Uni Knot) oder bei Bedarf der gute, alte Albright (hält aber bei manchen Vorfachmaterialien nicht so gut).

No-Knots sind gut und schön, aber wenn ich ein Ausrüstungs(klein)teil "wegrationalisieren" kann, ist mir das gerade recht (muss nicht gekauft, gelagert und mitgeschleppt werden - und das Beste, ich kann es nicht verlieren). :q

BeeJay


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Also nur Knoten (wie Gunni77 sagt) mit langen Windungen und ein Tröpfchen Sekundenkleber drauf (Beschichtetes glattes Geflecht). Kann ich jedenfalls nicht mehr einfach so abreissen und vom Boot aus brauchte ich das noch nie!


----------



## Jirko (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

...nach ner damaligen bekanntschaft mit nem NAK am daumen (versuchte handlandung und pike machte nochmal dampf ), kommt mir keiner mehr ran. trilene-knoten ist mein favorit #h


----------



## krauthis7 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

hy also ich hab noch nie problemme gehabt mit dem grinner knoten und würde ihn nicht als schwachstelle bezeichnen.
hab auch lange mit no knotenverbinder geangelt ist eigendlich auch ok
mann sollte beides ausprobieren und seine erfahrungen machen 
gruß rolf


----------



## Veit (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Nur Knotenlos. Ist sicher und einfach. warum erst irgendnen schwierigen Spezialknoten machen, wenns auch ohne geht. Ich verstehe auch nicht, dass manche Leute, die keinen vernünftigen Knoten kennen, sich dann immernoch wundern wenn ihre Geflochtene anstatt des Vorfachs reißt.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

...nur no knot...


----------



## Lahnfischer (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Ich benutze dafür ausschließlich den Grinner, allerdings 2 x die Schnur durch die Öse des Wirbels führen und anschließend 10 saubere Wicklungen...


----------



## elbfänger (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Benutze ebenfalls nur die No Knot Verbinder.

Bei mir siehts so aus.

Multifile - Stahl - Duo Lock Snap - Köder

oder

Multifile - Fluo Carbon Mono - Snap - Köder


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> ...nach ner damaligen bekanntschaft mit nem NAK am daumen (versuchte handlandung und pike machte nochmal dampf ),


Was verhaken kann tut auch irgendwann mal verhaken! |supergri Nachträglich mein Beileid |wavey: 

Auch der Krautmitnehmer-Effekt wäre zumindest bei meinen (krautigen) schwedischen Einsätzen immer ein Problem, der Wobbler schafft da schon genug Probleme, schüttelt sich aber oft noch durch die Stengel durch. Dann der zusätzliche Tüdel im Kescher, da reichen mir die Drillinge schon.


----------



## til (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Geflecht an Öse: Trilene Knoten mit 5 Windungen und doppelt gelegter Schnur, hält sehr gut. Übrigens auch der Beste für mono an Öse, dann aber nur 3 Windungen und Schur einfach.
Geflecht an Flurocarbon: Uni zu Uni.
No Knots: sind gut wenn man keine Knoten binden kann!


----------



## detlefb (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Bei geflochtener " No Knot only"  da ist das antüdeln nach Abriss selbst im Winter ein Kinderspiel.


----------



## Bernhard* (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*



			
				til schrieb:
			
		

> Geflecht an Öse: Trilene Knoten mit 5 Windungen und doppelt gelegter Schnur, hält sehr gut. Übrigens auch der Beste für mono an Öse, dann aber nur 3 Windungen und Schur einfach.
> Geflecht an Flurocarbon: Uni zu Uni.
> No Knots: sind gut wenn man keine Knoten binden kann!


 
Wie sieht denn dieser "Trilene Knoten" aus?


----------



## sunny (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*



			
				Lahnfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich benutze dafür ausschließlich den Grinner, allerdings 2 x die Schnur durch die Öse des Wirbels führen und anschließend 10 saubere Wicklungen...



Genau so und nich anners#6 .


----------



## Promachos (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Seit meinem ersten Test mit no-knot kommt mir nichts anderes mehr an die Schnur. Bin absolut überzeugt!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## just_a_placebo (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Ich sehe das genau so wie BeeJay!

Der BiminiTwist hält das Stahl bombenfest am Geflecht (fast ohne Tragkraftverlust) und wenn noch extra mit Mono gearbeitet wird, dann der Grinner zwischen Mono und Multi. Bin damit sehr zufrieden, also warum axtra noch so ein Teil an die Montage basteln...!?


----------



## Jirko (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*



> Wie sieht denn dieser "Trilene Knoten" aus?


klick #h


----------



## Adrian* (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Ich nehm nur no knot und connectoren...


----------



## Pattex (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Ich mache Knoten und die halten.
Da reißt eher das Vorfach als die 13er Geflochtene.


----------



## Mepps (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*



			
				Pattex schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mache Knoten und die halten.
> Da reißt eher das Vorfach als die 13er Geflochtene.


 
ich kann aber aus "erfahrung" sagen, dass du die no knot dinger noch nie ausprobiert hast! |wavey:


----------



## Baenz (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Hab mich kürzlich beim Profi (Boot - Düsseldorf) über die geflochtene unterhalten. Habs, ich gebs zu, noch nicht ausprobiert. Er hat mir plausibel erklärt, dass das Geflächt, sobald es geknotet wird, extrem an Tragkraft verliert. Mit dem no-knot verliere ich null bis keine Tragkraft. Dieses Plus, lasse ich mir bei meinem baldigen Test nicht nehmen. Mir und dem zu beangelten Fischi zuliebe.
Petri wünscht Beanz


----------



## Gunni77 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Hallo

der Tragkraftverlust durch Knoten läßt sich nicht vermeiden, aber da die Tragkräfte meist überdimensioniert sind (oft sinvoll, wegen Abriebsfestigkeit, Hängern, Verschleiß....), merkt man das nicht. Sprich: Wenn eine 10kg Schnur nur noch 5kg trägt, ist das eben immer noch fünf mal mehr, als ne normale, mittelschwere Spinnrute vom Teller zieht.

Gruß


----------



## til (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Wenn Der Knoten 50% Tragkraft hat ist es aber ein Sch...Knoten!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Also ich mach n doppelt gelegten Clinchknoten und der hält nicht viel weniger als n no Knot .
Ist aber auch egal , da eh mein FC Vorfach vor dem geflecht reißt ...


----------



## rainer1962 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Ich nehm auch den Clinch (Schnur doppelt) hatte noch nie Probs damit. Bei nem Hänger ist mir eher das 27er Flexonit gerissen. Als Hauptschnur (Zander gufieren im Rhein)verwende ich hauptsächlich 13er (ca 8kg) Ron Thomson Dynacable


----------



## Birger (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Keinen Tragkraftverlust bei No-Knots ist ja ne schöne Theorie, doch was nützt das in hängerreichen Gebieten, in denen man eh viele Twister einhängt? Ich meine die Hänger, die fest sind, ob mit 10er oder 25er geflochtenen, fest ist fest!
Bei nem No-Knot reißt leider oft noch Schnur mit ab, wenn ich normal knote, reißt die schnur immer am Knoten, Köder weg (wäre er sowieso), aber 3m schnur gerettet.
Also beim Twistern und großer Hängergefahr knoten ich nur an, bei keiner oder kaum Hängergefahr nutze ich auch mal No-Knots.


----------



## Aali-Barba (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> Keinen Tragkraftverlust bei No-Knots ist ja ne schöne Theorie, doch was nützt das in hängerreichen Gebieten, in denen man eh viele Twister einhängt? Ich meine die Hänger, die fest sind, ob mit 10er oder 25er geflochtenen, fest ist fest!
> Bei nem No-Knot reißt leider oft noch Schnur mit ab, wenn ich normal knote, reißt die schnur immer am Knoten, Köder weg (wäre er sowieso), aber 3m schnur gerettet.
> Also beim Twistern und großer Hängergefahr knoten ich nur an, bei keiner oder kaum Hängergefahr nutze ich auch mal No-Knots.


 
Klingt auch irgendwie logisch und wird noch logischer, wenn man es im Zusammenhang mit Gunnis Beitrag sieht.

Was nutzt es bei einem Hänger, wenn der Knoten, den eh keiner von der Tragkraft der Rute her ausnutzen würde, bombenfest hält und dann 30 Meter Schnur im Wasser bleiben? Im Prinzip eigentlich nix, wenn man es recht überlegt.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt auch irgendwie logisch und wird noch logischer, ...



Genau! Das mit der Tragkraft wird meiner Meinung nach eh immer sehr überbewertet. Das einzige, was ich an Geflochtener interessant finde - manchmal aber auch störend - ist die Sache mit der geringen Dehnung. Gut beim Kontakt zum Köder, schlecht im Drill. Also ich fische bis jetzt oft lieber Mono, und je nach Einsatzbedingungen oder auch Lust und Laune kommt eben 'ne Spule mit Geflochtener an die Rolle. Das mit der Tragkraft finde ich dabei völlig unerheblich - wann hat man denn schon mal mehr als 3, 4 oder gar 5kg Belastung auf der Schnur (ich meine natürlich nicht das Fischgewicht - das liegt natürlich immer über 5kg...:q :q :q )?


----------



## Gunni77 (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Hallo



> Das mit der Tragkraft finde ich dabei völlig unerheblich - wann hat man denn schon mal mehr als 3, 4 oder gar 5kg Belastung auf der Schnur


 
Meine Rede, normalerweise ist es beim "normalen" Spinnfischen eben maximal ein gutes Kilo. Einfach mal die Schnur an ne Wage knoten und ziehen......

Gruß


----------



## carassius (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

@all

Kann mir jemand vieleicht erklären wie so ein no-knot aus sieht?
Ich höre davon jetzt das erste mal, oder lebe ich schon hinter dem Mond?
Ist das jetzt ein knoten ohne knoten oder wie jetzt?#c


----------



## Skorpion (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Hi carassius,

hier ein Link zum anschauen 

http://angler-online.anglerwebs.de/No-Knot-Verbindung.htm


----------



## carassius (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Danke Skorpion!#6


----------



## Bernhard* (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt auch irgendwie logisch und wird noch logischer, wenn man es im Zusammenhang mit Gunnis Beitrag sieht.
> 
> Was nutzt es bei einem Hänger, wenn der Knoten, den eh keiner von der Tragkraft der Rute her ausnutzen würde, bombenfest hält und dann 30 Meter Schnur im Wasser bleiben? Im Prinzip eigentlich nix, wenn man es recht überlegt.


 
Dann nenn ich doch den vernünftigen, goldenen Mittelweg!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Und es kommt ja noch was hinzu, was Gunni77 und Aali schon sagen: Wenn man einen superknoten/los Ultraknoten macht und das Vorfach stärker ist: Die Schnur wird irgendwo reissen auf der ganzen Länge und eigentlich ist danach (nach goldener Anglerregel) die ganze ausliegende Länge bis einige Wicklungen auf der Spule Schrott, sprich durchaus 30m Geflecht überdehnt und im Arsch. Das dürfte noch schlimmer sein als mit der Mono, da die Laufmaschenrisse ja hinlänglich bekannt sind. 
Das ist nämlich ärgerlich, wenn die Schnur beim nächsten heftigen Anhieb einfach weg-pengt |uhoh: #q 
Einige wenige kg reichen jedenfalls über die Rute und fürs Angeln und Drillen. Beim Kunstköderbergen sieht es schon anders aus.

Ich versuche im Moment neben der bewußten Schwächststelle Knoten für "richtig fest" die Drillingsbefestigung definiert zu minimieren. Das klappt mit kleineren Edelstahlringen schon ganz gut mit starkem Geflecht, ohne Nirosta-Edelstahl ist mir das auf Dauer zu riskant, weil die nur veredelten innerwärts schwachrosten tun. Einen 6-8mm Sprengring bekomme ich jedenfalls mit meiner Hemmingway 022 im Trockenversich aufgezogen und das ist die Sollbruchstelle, die ich will. Hoffentlich komme ich die nächste Saison mal zu etwas besseren Versuchen, die Zeit ist meist so knapp. |rolleyes


----------



## Gunni77 (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Hallo

Da habt ihr natürlich recht, wenn ihr sagt, das bei vielen Hängern nicht die Hauptschnur reißen sollte und man lieber drei Gufis als 30m Schnur verliert. Bei richtig teuren Wobblern müsste man da schon wieder rechnen.....
Zum Glück habe ich das Problem nicht in dieser intensität. 

Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen, das ein Bimini-Twist oder so ähnlich für Geflecht optimal wäre, eben weil es kein Knoten ist.

Gruß


----------



## Jirko (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

moin gunni #h

und da der bimini kein knoten ist bringt er, wenn er richtig gebunden ist, 100% rüber... also auch keine alternative bei hängerträchtigem fischen  #h


----------



## Gunni77 (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Gut....was ist, wenn man als Sollbruchstelle zwischen Stahl und Geflecht ein 10 cm langes Stück Mono einbindet, Tragkraft ein bisschen unter der realen Tragkraft der Hauptschnur?

Gruß


----------



## just_a_placebo (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Dann doch lieber einfach nur nen Knoten binden, der z.B. 80% Tragkraft hat...

Einen Vorteil hat der Knotless gegenüber dem BiminiTwist imho: Wenn doch mal was abreißen sollte hat mit 2-fix-3 nen neuen dran. Beim Bimini kann der ungeübte schonmal nen weilchen fummeln (gerade mit eingefrorenen Fingern).

Sprengringe, die sich bei ner bestimmten Zugkraft aufbiegen giebts ja (memory-Stahl) nur leider sind die bissl teuer, groß und dafür das sie so teuer sind funzen sie nicht mal ein Leben lang, sondern geben immer leichter nach... Ist es echt so schwer stink normale Sprengringe, die bei einer bestimmten Kraft nachgeben, herzustellen? Dürften dann ja kaum mehr als normale kosten und dann schmeiß ich den auch gerne nach erfolgreicher Befreiung weg und nehm nen neuen.


----------



## Bernhard* (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut....was ist, wenn man als Sollbruchstelle zwischen Stahl und Geflecht ein 10 cm langes Stück Mono einbindet, Tragkraft ein bisschen unter der realen Tragkraft der Hauptschnur?
> 
> Gruß


 
Wenn man mit Stahlvorfach oder FC fischt, kann man ja eins wählen, das minimal weniger Tragkraft hat als die Geflochtene mit no knot.

Wenn man ohne Vorfach fischt, kann man ja überlegen ob
a) viele Hänger zu erwarten sind und
b) sich der Haken aufbiegen lässt.
Anschliessend sollte man dann entscheiden, ob ein Knoten mit ca. 90 % TG vielleicht nicht doch besser ist, als 30 Meter Geflecht abzureissen.

Ist wohl alles von Hängerträchtigkeit und verwendetetm Köder abhängig. Immer auf den Knoten zu setzen ist wohl genauso falsch, als immer mit no knot zu fischen. Wobei ein sehr guter Knoten wohl zu favorisieren ist - der no knot wiederum natürlich eine einfache und bombensichere Sache ist.

Wie man sieht, alles nicht so leicht!


----------



## Aali-Barba (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann nenn ich doch den vernünftigen, goldenen Mittelweg!


 
Wieso braucht es da einen Mittelweg? 

Bei einem bombenfesten Hänger mit unweigerlichem Abriss verhindert der Non Knot dann logischerweise nur, dass die Schnur dort reißt, wo sie am besten rießen sollte - nämlich gleich am Wirbel, wohingegen der Non-Knot ansonsten nur Kräfte aufzunehmen in der Lage ist, die beim Drill eh nicht auf den Knoten wirken werden. 

Eigentlich könnte man dann logischerweise ganz darauf verzichten, weil er im Normalfall eine Leistung bringt, die keiner Abruft und im Ausnahmefall eher das Gegenteil dessen bewirkt, was man sich eigtentlich wünscht. 

Der einzige Vorteil liegt IMHO darin, dass die Verbindung schneller herzustellen ist, was ich aber auch noch relativieren möchte, denn das vom Händler seinerzeit vorgeführte "auch schnell wieder lösen können" mag vielleicht bei trockener Schnur gehen, aber mit nasser Schnur kann man meist eh doch nur abschneiden, außerdem werden wohl die wenigsten das bereits schon mal drum geflochtene Stück Schnur nochmals dafür verwenden. 

Der Non-Knot hat zumindest bei mir noch einen weiteren nachteil gezeigt: Die gebogenen und teilweise offenen Drähte verwickeln sich gerne man in der Hauptschnur und schlagen über, was dann noch dazu zwingt, auch noch das offene Ende in einer Gummiperle verstecken zu müssen. Also reicht der Non-Knot nicht, es wird noch ein weiteres Teil benötigt, was erstens die Kosten für die Verbindung wiederum hoch schraubt und das Durchfädeln durch die Gummiperle gestaltet sich bei flexibler Schnur auch nicht gerade einfach.

Vor rund einem Jahr habe ich am Rhein einen Angler getroffen, der mir einen Knoten gemacht hat, der wirklich die dollsten Dinger ausgehalten hat. Es war glaube ich der sog. Ulli Bayer Knoten, den ich bis heute nicht vernünftig hinbekommen habe. Ich habe anschließend diesen Knoten wochenlang gefisch und hab ihn nur deswegen abschneiden müssen, weil der Wirbel sogar bei einem Hänger aufgebogen wurde. Schnur und Knoten hätten weiterhin gehalten. 

Da ich diesen Knoten nicht hinbekomme, bin ich dann auf Non Knots gekommen - musste aber leider feststellen, dass ich seither immer sehr viel Schnur verliere gegenüber früher.

Ich überlege gerade, ob ich mir, wenn meine Non Knots aufgebraucht sind, überhaupt noch welche kaufe, denn letztendlich bringen die nicht viel.


----------



## just_a_placebo (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Der "Gummi-Ulli-Knoten" ist übrigens der Bimini-Twist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*



			
				just_a_placebo schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es echt so schwer stink normale Sprengringe, die bei einer bestimmten Kraft nachgeben, herzustellen? Dürften dann ja kaum mehr als normale kosten und dann schmeiß ich den auch gerne nach erfolgreicher Befreiung weg und nehm nen neuen.


Schwer bestimmt nicht, ist wohl eher eine Marktlücke, und ich warte schon auf das verbesserte Angebot (an "normalen" und normalpreisigen). :q 
Und viele andere bestimmt auch  
Also sollten wir mal alle kräftig trommeln ...

Ich finde es jedenfalls wesenlich fischgerechter und schonender, wenn der übergroße Anbiss wie Großhecht an der Barschrute auch nur mit einem Haken-Lippenpiercing herumschwimmt und nicht einem Kunstköder quer vorm Maul oder gar noch einer Menge starker Schnur, wie es auch beim Friedfischen eigenlich Usus ist, das Vorfach dünner zu nehmen und definiert sicher bei den Knoten abzureissen. Als angenehmer Nebeneffekt werden die Kosten des Abrisses auch minimiert, aber die Schadbelastung der Fische und Schadstoffbelastung im Gewässer auch. Könnte es sogar verstehen, wenn eine solche Sollabrissauslegung zur Pflicht werden würde.
(Wenngleich ich Verordnungen nicht mag und lieber auf die Einsicht und Lernfähigkeit der Angler insgesamt setze, so wie bei Hecht+Stahlvorfach z.B. eben auch, was sich inzwischen rumgesprochen hat.)


----------



## just_a_placebo (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

*auf die Trommel hau*


----------



## til (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Der "Gummi Uli Knoten" ist glaub nicht ganz der Bimini Twist. Von der Tragkraft liegt er ähnlich wie der Trilene mit doppelter Schnur und 5 Windungen. Ich finde den Trilene aber einfacher zu Knoten und favorisiere ihn deshalb.


----------



## Seebaer (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Hallo....
meinen 59 Pfünder Wels hatte ich mit einer geflochtenen Schnur gefangen und gedrillt. 
Hatte das Stahlvorfach mit einen Knotenlosen befestigt. Hat SUPER gehalten.


----------



## eiswerner (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Hallo liebe Anglerkollegen ich knote mir die geflochtene am Wirbel fest, da ich der meinung bin dass man doch nicht an die Grenze der Tragfähigkeit gehen kann, schon um zu verhindern dass der Haken beim Fisch Ausschlitzt und bin mit dem Ergebnis sehr Zufrieden, man braucht nur das richtige Feeling!!!!


----------



## just_a_placebo (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Du hast natürlich recht til! #6

Bei Ullis Vereinfachung des Bimini fehlen die letzten Windungen, aber ich glaube ohne diese Ersparnis würde sich der Twist (da hätte ich ja fast Knoten geschrieben  ) auch nicht mehr festziehen lassen.

Den Trilene mit doppelter Schnur habe ich auch schon probiert und bin mit dem genauso zufrieden. Imho kann man sich das zweimal durch Ör fedeln sogar schenken, wenn man die Schnur doppelt nimmt. Ist mir sonst auch zu fitzig, oder wie machst du das?


----------



## til (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Ich gehe beim Trilene 2 Mal durchs Öhr, acuh mit doppelt gelegeter Schnur. ich finds nicht schwer. ich halte (normal mit Links) zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger die Öse und die Schlaufe, dann kann ich zwischen Mittel und Ringfinger immer noch die Schnur kurz Halten bei den Windungen zurück um die Hauptschnur. Rechts klemme ich dann bei Bedarf auch noch die Hauptschnur zwischen ringfinger und Handfläche zum Straffen. Naja, ein richtiger Bindestock halt 
Also wenn ich mal paar Finger oder ne Hand verlier, nehmen ich auch no-knots...


----------



## just_a_placebo (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Ist ja vom Halten her ähnlich der Biminihandhabung. Muss ich wohl mal probieren... Wenn du deine Hände schon zum Bindestock ausgebildet hast, dann sind ja Arterienklemme und Quetschhülsenzange bestimmt schon lange aus deiner Tacklebox verschwunden...


----------



## Bernhard* (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Hab letztens einen lauen Sommerabend für ein paar kleine Tests genutzt:

Da sich die vorhandene Länge meiner Stroft GTP 6KG aufgrund mehrerer Abrisse extrem reduziert hatte, dachte ich mir, dass man diese Schnur nun auch mal einem anderen Verwendungszweck zuführen kann...

Habe Tests - jeweil mit mindestens 3-4 Wiederholungen "No Knot vs. Knoten" gemacht. Das Ergebnis:

- No Knot         max. 4,7 kg

- Grinner max. 3,3 kg

- doppelt gelegter Clinch max. 3,7 kg

Muss sagen, war schon ein bisschen enttäuscht von den Werten und überrascht, dass der "No Knot" doch soviel mehr aushält!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Jetzt könnteste doch noch weitermachen, mit Experimenten längerer Wicklung, mehr doppelte Schnur und ein Tröpfchen Sekundenkleber. Habe allerdings immer Multifile-mit-Mantel, wo der Kleber nicht eindringen kann und demzufolge die eigentliche Faser nicht beeinträchtigen kann. Ein weiterer Grund für aalglatte Geflechte mit geschlossener Oberfläche. Damit hatte ich sehr einfach mit der Monotec Futura Typ 22 einen Knoten erreicht, den ich nicht mehr abreissen konnte und das ist dann genug.


----------



## drathy (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Also ich mach immer nen Schlaufenknoten (Namen weiß ich nicht) und in die Schlaufe hänge ich dann immer das Stahlvorfach. Verwende ne 15er Geflochtene mit anscheinen minderwertige Stahlvorfächer :q ...

Nie Probleme mit nem Knoten gehabt, aber das Stahlvorfach hat sich schon ein paar Mal aufgezogen, wenn ich nen fiesen Hänger hatte... |supergri


----------



## Bernhard* (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

*Wieviele Windungen mit der Geflochtenen macht Ihr denn mindestens bei der Verwendung eines Knotenlosverbinders?*

*Auf was achtet Ihr besonders?*


----------



## maesox (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

So viel Windungen eben rein gehen!! Kommt ja auf den Verbinder an!

Auf jedenfall immer NO KNOT !! Habe noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht!!


----------



## Pfandpirat (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*



maesox schrieb:


> So viel Windungen eben rein gehen!! Kommt ja auf den Verbinder an!
> 
> Auf jedenfall immer NO KNOT !! Habe noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht!!


 

Dito.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Nochmal ne neue "Entwicklung":
Der no-Knot wird wirkungsvoll ersetzt durch 3fach Palomarknoten auf Metall, also an Wirbelöse, der Metallgegenpart ist wichtig wie beim no-Knot auch. Das hält und hält, jetzt ein halbes Jahr so mit Geflecht an Wirbel gefischt, da gibt es nichts dran auszusetzen, ich bekomme da fast Nenntragkraft. 
Genaue Tests stehen aber noch aus, auch mit no-Knots , die aber wohl eher bis zum St.Nimmerleinstag verschimmeln werden.


----------



## Bernhard* (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Nochmal ne neue "Entwicklung":
> Der no-Knot wird wirkungsvoll ersetzt durch 3fach Palomarknoten auf Metall, also an Wirbelöse, der Metallgegenpart ist wichtig wie beim no-Knot auch. Das hält und hält, jetzt ein halbes Jahr so mit Geflecht an Wirbel gefischt, da gibt es nichts dran auszusetzen, ich bekomme da fast Nenntragkraft.
> Genaue Tests stehen aber noch aus, auch mit no-Knots , die aber wohl eher bis zum St.Nimmerleinstag verschimmeln werden.


 
Testen, testen, testen! Gerade jetzt wäre die richtige Zeit dazu.

Übrigens:
Habe bislang auch kaum schlechte Erfahrungen mit den NoKnots gemacht.

Habe gestern abend erst mal wieder Tragkraft-Tests bei einer bestimmten Schnur gemacht (so ca. 20 mal). Jeweils mit NoKnot. Dabei fiel mir auf, dass es bei weniger als 8 Windungen schon vorkommen kann, dass sich die Schnur bei höherem Druck durchziehen lässt. So etwas würde in der Praxis ja nie auffallen. Zu beachten ist aber, dass es sich hierbei um eine sehr glatte Schnur gehandelt hat.

Walko meinte kürzlich, dass es wohl auch sehr wichtig ist, die Windungen peinlich genau *nebeneinander und nicht verdreht* zu machen.

Habt Ihr hierzu Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## NorbertF (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Ich mache Knoten. Die halten gut genug und wenn ich mal abreissen MUSS, dann reisst es genau da. Optimal.
Ich wüsste nichtmal wie so ein noKnot funzt, ausserdem mag ich es nicht wenn soviel Zeug an der Schnur hängt da bleibt nur ewig Kraut und Gemüse dran kleben.


----------



## Pilkman (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> .... ausserdem mag ich es nicht wenn soviel Zeug an der Schnur hängt da bleibt nur ewig Kraut und Gemüse dran kleben.



Genau das ist für mich auch ein erheblicher Minuspunkt bei No-Knots. Hinzu kommt, dass die Dinger sich manchmal mit dem Rest verwickeln, die Drahtenden "fangen" nun mal gut. |rolleyes 

Mein Knoten für den Wirbel ist meist ein einfacher Clinchknoten. Nur lege ich die Geflochtene auf ca. 15-20cm doppelt, feuchte sie gut durch und führe ca. 8 Wicklungen aus. Langsam und gleichmäßig zuziehen, die (drei) Enden werden abgeschnitten und dann gegen Ausfransen angeschmolzen. Die Tragkraftwerte sind in der Praxis mehr als ausreichend und bei richtig fiesen Hängern habe ich eine Sollbruchstelle, die zuverlässig funktioniert. Da habe ich dann aber schon von der Schnur eingeschnittene Hände...


----------



## taxel (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*



burn77 schrieb:


> Walko meinte kürzlich, dass es wohl auch sehr wichtig ist, die Windungen peinlich genau *nebeneinander und nicht verdreht* zu machen.
> 
> Habt Ihr hierzu Erfahrungswerte?



Hi,

das habe ich in irgendeiner Zeitung aber genau anders gelesen. Die Windungen sollen nicht peinlich nebeneinander gelegt werden. Wenn sich die beiden Stränge beim wickeln in sich verdrehen, klemmen sie sich auch gegenseitig fest und rutschen nicht so schnell durch. Klingt für mich auch logisch ...

Generell mache ich immer so viele Windungen, wie möglich.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## taxel (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Hi noch mal,

generell schwöre ich auf den Knoten:

http://www.angeltreff.org/knoten/sixteen.html

Der hält extrem gut. Meist reißt die Schnur NICHT am Knoten. Außerdem hat er einen Riesenvorteil: man weiß, ob er richtig gebunden ist. Beim zuziehen stülpt er sich um, was sich in einem Ruck bemerkbar macht. Kommt kein Ruck, muss man ihn noch mal binden.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

zum Zanderfischen nehme habe ich immer 1-1,5m Fluo vorne dran, das Fluo ist direkt mit der Geflochtenen verknotet, zwischen Fluo und Koeder ist ein normaler Wirbel.

Wenn Geflochtene+Stahlvorfach oder Geflochtene pur, dann immer mit no-knot.


----------



## Birger (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

No-Knot hat sich bei mir zu oft vertüddelt, gerade wenn man etwas aggressiver jiggt z.B. auf Hecht. Der Tragkraftunterschied zu nem guten Knoten ist mir in der Praxis auch noch nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Bernhard* (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*



Birger schrieb:


> No-Knot hat sich bei mir zu oft vertüddelt, gerade wenn man etwas aggressiver jiggt z.B. auf Hecht. Der Tragkraftunterschied zu nem guten Knoten ist mir in der Praxis auch noch nicht aufgefallen.


 
welchen Knoten machst Du denn?


----------



## Birger (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Clinch mit 8-9 Windungen, allerdings doppelt durch die Öse des Wirbels/Vorfachs/Köders geführt.


----------



## Bernhard* (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*



Birger schrieb:


> Clinch mit 8-9 Windungen, allerdings doppelt durch die Öse des Wirbels/Vorfachs/Köders geführt.


 
Schnur garnicht doppelt gelegt?
Hast die Tragkraft bei dem Knoten schon mal getestet??


----------



## wilfried (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Was haltet ihr davon, wenn man beim No-Knotes-System vorher einen dünnen Kunsstoffschlauch auf die Geflochtene führt und nach der Montage auf den kleinen Stahlhaken der No-knotes- Verbindung schiebt.
Vorteil: Hier kann sich kein Kraut mehr verhaken und bei Landung mit dem Kescher düften auch keine Probleme mehr entstehen. 

Bei der Montage von meinen Laufposen mache ich es auch so, kleiner Karabiner fest über eine ca. 4cm lange steife Kunststoffhülse geklemmt und kein verdrehen mehr beim Auswerfen.


----------



## erich17 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Ich hab mit meiner 17er Spiderwire bei den letzten malen immer mit No Knot gefischt. Hatte ein paar extreme Hänger. Da riss das 12kg Stahlvorfach ab und einmal hab ich den 4/0er VMC Drilling aufgebogen !!!!!!!
Meine Erfahrung ist somit die, dass die Reissfestigkeit (zumindest bei der Spiderwire) enorm höher ist, als wie wenn ich mit Knoten gefischt habe. 
Früher riss grundsätzlich immer die Schnur beim Hänger lösen.

Ich fische in Zukunft NUR Knotenlos.

Erich17


----------



## Pilkman (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*



Birger schrieb:


> ... doppelt durch die Öse des Wirbels/Vorfachs/Köders geführt.



Das habe bei meinem Knoten oben auch noch vergessen zu erwähnen... #6


----------



## Birger (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

@ Burn: doppelt gelegt hält auch nicht besser, doppelt durch die Öse geführt ist entscheidender. Sonst kann der Knoten durchrutschen. Hab die Schnur auch schon doppelt gelegt, bringt rein subjektiv auch nicht mehr.

Außerdem: wenn man eh viel abreißt, kostet ein No-Knot oder Wirbel oder Stahl nur unnötig Geld, lass ich dnn alles weg. Natürlich nur wenn kein Hechtanbiss droht.


----------



## biotoecus (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

Also es ist ja schon fast alles gesagt. Aber für mich ist es ein zusätzlicher Nachteil des noknots zwischen Geflecht und Vorfach, dass er oft, wenn ich im Dunkeln mit gesenkter Rute spinne, im Spitzenring klickert, bevor ich merke, dass der Köder aus dem Wasser kommt. Das ist ein unangenehmes Geräusch und daher nehme ich zwischen Schur und Vorfach keine Noknots oder Karabiner mehr.
Gruß biotoecus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischen mit geflochtener Schnur: Knoten oder "no knot"?*

... zumal das als Verbinder zu sehr langen Vorfächern (>2m) dann gar nicht mehr funzt.


----------

